# out with the old, in with the new



## greenfriend (Aug 3, 2009)

YAY! finally some good luck comes my way. Although I recently had to quickly abandon my whole growing operation right after harvest (all moms and clones subsequently died), i have acquired space to start over again.  here is what im working with now.

I have a 8' x 10' x 8' room hidden behind garage to start moms and clones - its an ideal location, outside the house but secure and can be vented directly outside, already painted flat white. 

AND

A nice big secluded space in the fruit orchard to build a 28' x 15' greenhouse. i found building plans for a relatively cheap greenhouse online. hXXp://www.laspilitas.com/garden/howto/greenhouse.html change XX to tt. The area is already outfitted with underground irrigation systems that supply both well water and city water, and its close enough to the house that i could run a electrical line out there for ventilation fans, etc.

both areas are just going to be used for clones and moms, as i dont want to run up the power bill with a flowering room. pics of my clone room and building of greenhouse to come...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 3, 2009)

why so many and are where are you gonna flower them ?


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> why so many and are where are you gonna flower them ?


 
well a couple reasons for the numbers.  there are about 500 really good strains available at clubs/collectives round these parts and i want to have all of them, even if i dont flower them i just want the genetics.  i can put them in the greenhouse and let em veg indefinitely.

2nd reason is im starting a retail clone shop in oaksterdam to compete with Blue Sky and Harborside which are imo the only legit places to buy quality clones, and im set on busting up this monopoly.  i will need tons of clones and lots of strains.  since it is only selling clones and not bud, we bypass all regulations associated with running a dispensary.

as to where im going to flower them, i am also renting a large warehouse to replace the one i had to ditch, which will house our collective grow of 100 plants.  stayin under the 100 limit by growin monster plants will serve the needs of our patients while avoiding heat from the DEA.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 4, 2009)

Interesting concept ! Take care ! Post some pics when you get the ball rolling !


----------



## #5died (Aug 4, 2009)

You are a beast. i take my hat off to you. please keep us informed, OK


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 6, 2009)

#5died said:
			
		

> You are a beast. i take my hat off to you. please keep us informed, OK


 
Thanks 5, the words 'plant limits' are not in my vocabulary,  go big or go home:headbang2: 

well, heres a couple pics of a clone room/ giant veg box, as you can see its in progress (too many smoke breaks).  When all said and done Ill have 

dual 2' x 4' gro trays for moms: one has 12 2 gal pots filled with coco w/ drip system, the other ebb and flow with hydroton medium.  Using a 4' 4 bulb T5, and various Cfl's and 1 3x3 ebb n flow tray with floros.  A 400W HPS will be turned on a few hours a day to supplement the floros.

My rockwool cloning setup is on the left with the heatmat that holds four trays, about 200 clones total.  Also have a 170 site DIY EZ Cloner ready to rock.  

The 2nd pic is my headband and sour grapes clones ready for transplant.

I am reinforcing the window with plywood and 2 x 4's for security, as it will remain open a bit as a passive intake.  A 4" 180 cfm inline pulls air out a hole in the door.  Will post a couple pics of the finished product.


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 8, 2009)

i think this room is crammed fuller than the cell blocks at San Quentin, but I fit in all the equipment ill need for cloning and vegging moms

still need to pick up a couple more T5s, or regular 3ft floros for the cloning trays, and 3x3 ebb n flow, but other than that im ready to go.  i have found that my fermenting bucket for a beer brewing kit works quite well for nute mixing, and comes in handy when hand watering all these clones.


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 9, 2009)

yeehaw! goin to home depot bright n early tomorrow to pick up supplies for the 28' x 15' greenhouse.  Theres some basil and other herbs, some tomatoes, etc currently in the space, but there getting chopped to make way.  nothin like some manual labor in 100F heat ... pics coming


----------



## mountain man (Aug 10, 2009)

A Trillion clones?   Come on......   you can't comprehend a million, let alone a trillion. You gotta lotta work to do, no time for message boards son.........


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds very cool greenfriend...   I used to have a greenhouse and I loved it.  I will again someday.  

Rock ON!


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 16, 2009)

ugghh, the heat has been too much, but the 28' x 15' greenhouse is taking shape.  After driving the rebar into the ground i attached the 2 x 6 runners with wire, put the 20" and 10' pieces of PVC on each rebar and connected them at the top with slip connectors.  the next step will be to cross brace each semi circle with PVC, then sink some 4x4 posts to make the doors.

while building this greenhouse I decided i needed a 2nd greenhouse to start seedlings (a repurposed dog kennel should work well) and an area to do a phat organic outdoor grow next year in the style of 'garden of weeden' (subcool documented this awesome grow last season, you can find it here - hXXp://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/184331-garden-weeden.html or in west coast cannabis mag)

they do one massive plant of several strains.  think about it 10' tall 8' wide, 6-12 lbs per plant. that is HUGE!!  im thinking 6-12 plants of that size, ordering some dank beans this week for it.  in preparation, i felled a massive apple tree and cleared brush.  i am going to dig out the soil from the entire area kinda like a swimming pool, then turn it into a giant compost pit, add some worms and ****, and by spring the soil will be ready to go.  i plan to use subcool's super soil mix on top of the compost.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 17, 2009)

looking very sweet greenfriend. 

love the refurbished kennel idea.:hubba:  .

good luck on this adventure friend. i remember the garden of weeden. those were some amazing trees. .

have to check out subs super soil mix. remember skimming across it some time ago. 

rock on bro. you got your work cut out for you. need a farmhand? ...


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 17, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> looking very sweet greenfriend.
> 
> rock on bro. you got your work cut out for you. need a farmhand? ...


 
thanks irish! i got the work here in the fields under control - it is my full time job after all, but i will be seeking 1-2 people to work at my clone nursery when it opens (most likely hiring from Oaksterdam University since they are across the street) but we'll consider anyone in the Oakland area whos got growing experience


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 23, 2009)

wats up GF

nice bro, real nice, ya i just checked out harborside for the first time yesterday and holy **** they were packed, atleast 125 in line, so i just left my backs too f'ed up to be standing in line, cant wait for you to open up one so i can get some strains off you, i like to collect different strains and experiment with them! nice green house cant wait to see it done, im subscribed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

looking good..Ill be watching  thanks for shareing


----------

